# Help me with Foyer Steps...



## Max10 (May 2, 2006)

I been trying to figure a way to enhance the foyer on my house. The wall going up the steps gets a beating from the kids and just looks to plain.




























I am going to put a door going into the dining room. Changing it to a media, play room for the kids. Not sure if I want a solid 6 panel oak door like in the rest of the house or something with glass in it. Here's a pic where the door is going









Also the damn foyer is high and it has a pretty big space above the second floor. Really not sure what to do up there if anything.
Here's a pic.









Any suggestions would be appreciated! One thing is I'm no Leo when it comes to fine carpentry....lol


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

In the last picture, what is behind the wall above the door? Is it a room or the exterior of the house. A little balcony would be cool.


----------



## Max10 (May 2, 2006)

It's the attic. The door is a bedroom


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

As skirt on the stairs where the wall is. Frame up a picture or some sort or frame as decoration for the wall above the door. 

I might also suggest painting a wall or two a different color than white.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Crown the ceiling, add wainscot to the stairwell and put some "picture" molding in the area above the 2nd floor hall. Wanna flat out steal ideas? Go here, it should get your brain kicking around some ideas. I would also trim that opening at the bottom of the stairs, would give you a nice place to terminate the wains. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/Hometrimwork


The wains can be simple, just a chair rail with some base cap forming the shadow boxes. Paint the whole thing white...
http://www.punchlistcarpentry.com/index_files/Page2266.htm

You can get a bit more complex if you like, but this is still a simple wains to do....I also did the "picture" frames in this one.
http://www.punchlistcarpentry.com/index_files/Page435.htm
http://www.punchlistcarpentry.com/index_files/Page1618.htm


----------



## Max10 (May 2, 2006)

TBFGhost said:


> Crown the ceiling, add wainscot to the stairwell and put some "picture" molding in the area above the 2nd floor hall. Wanna flat out steal ideas? Go here, it should get your brain kicking around some ideas. I would also trim that opening at the bottom of the stairs, would give you a nice place to terminate the wains.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Hometrimwork
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, very impressive work! You did give me a lot of ideas. Thank you!

I was thinking of some kind of wains, but I'm not sure how to make it look right. I am missing the board on the wall to bump the wains too..
Would it look right with white wains instead of doing it in oak?

Look at the pic.








Also I am framing in the opening at the bottom and putting a door there.


----------



## TLHWindows (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice work TBF.

No one would ever steal those ideas! :whistling


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

wainscoting looks really good.
maybe a coffered ceiling?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The first link is not mine....its another company that happens to have posted alot of work and they also come up number 1 on google searches all the time. I have had three local people, call me up with print outs from that site and say "do this". LOL

It would be easy to add that board (the skirt) to your stairs. Just by a one by and scribe it in.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TBFGhost said:


> Crown the ceiling, add wainscot to the stairwell and put some "picture" molding in the area above the 2nd floor hall. Wanna flat out steal ideas? Go here, it should get your brain kicking around some ideas. I would also trim that opening at the bottom of the stairs, would give you a nice place to terminate the wains.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Hometrimwork
> 
> 
> ...


What he said... :thumbup::clap:


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> The first link is not mine....its another company that happens to have posted alot of work and they also come up number 1 on google searches all the time. I have had three local people, call me up with print outs from that site and say "do this". LOL
> 
> It would be easy to add that board (the skirt) to your stairs. Just by a one by and scribe it in.


They are Russian I believe. Spoke with them at the Home Show. I use their website all the time. The work is great.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

They are hiring!


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

a very simple and easy method to match your situation is to divide your diagonal spaces up to figure out what sizes and build some diagonal picture framed boxes out of base cap, or even the little 1.5" chair rail ( your angles will be 36 degrees and 54 degrees respectively ) I mention this idea because you have no skirt board going up the stairs and cutting one in may be more than you want to tackle.

Match the hand rail height with some chair rail and put chair rail all the way up the wall. looks like your bottom wall extends past the stairs some and there is a light switch so determining the transition / end points will be the trick. Also, if you do not have chair anywhere else in the house that you need to match, consider a backer board behind the chair rail, adds a little more detail.

to sum it up, the picture framed boxes will nail/glue directly to the drywall ( you probably want to make them about 18 to 25" tall) and just paint the drywall from the chair rail down a different color than the rest of the wall, could just be the trim color painted onto the drywall,etc.. 

hope this helps some


----------

